# Biggest smoker build...  = success?



## smokin-aces (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all,

For those of you that may have been on here for some time, you may remember my last build I documented (probably not, but maybe). See the link for my last smoker build of a 300 gallon tank. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133493/first-big-smoker-build-advice-welcomed

With the above mentioned smoker, I have since started a BBQ catering business and entered one competition last Summer. The catering business is growing rapidly and I am trying to prepare myself for expanding the business for the BBQ season this summer. I plan to chase large events such as company cookouts. Furthermore, my business has been added to a local wedding venue as a food vendor. I will continue to pursue wedding venues as well.

So the most economical design I could think of for making a catering smoker for large events (500+ people) is by using a horse trailer as the shell. That's right, a horse trailer. I have been searching the web for local horse trailers for sale that fit what I want (I would like to build this one and be done building smokers for a while).

See the picture below for what I am going to probably buy tomorrow. It is a 14 foot horse/cattle trailer just waiting to be converted to a BBQ catering machine. I will document the build as it goes. Please feel free to ask questions or comment below. I'm sure there are plenty :)













horse trailer.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 3, 2014


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 5, 2014)

See below for more pictures of the future smoker. I know it may be a stretch to imagine this turning into a smoker, but I have a plan, and I would appreciate any suggestions. 













20140105_090951.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 5, 2014


















20140105_091018.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 5, 2014


















20140105_091033.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 5, 2014


















20140105_091008.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 5, 2014


----------



## kettleq (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't wait yo see the finished product   Good luck


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 5, 2014)

I am in the planning stages right now. I am trying to find the most cost effective way to put the shelves in the trailer to cook on. I was thinking about using angle iron as rails and using wire shelves from ULINE as the meat racks. That is a pretty expensive option though. ~$300-$500 for the angle iron and another $800-$1000 for the shelves. That is way over budget.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now that looks like a great project.


----------



## ice daddy (Jan 5, 2014)

Im in.  Cant wait to see this one finished.


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 5, 2014)

Any suggestions for the shelves? I was thinking I will have a shelf starting at the floor all the way to the top spaced out by 1-2 ft. The shelves will be on both sides the from the front to within 3 ft of the back. The last 3 ft will be the firebox/wood grill. 

I need suggestions on how to build the shelves in a way that won't cost an arm and a leg. The trailer is 14' L X 6' W X 6' H.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2014)

Hang the shelves from chain... 

Dave


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not sure how that would work... I can imagine the concept, but how would each shelf be hung on the chains? Please elaborate.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2014)

*"S"*  hooks


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 5, 2014)

I keep wanting to use wire shelves as the racks, but they are so expensive. And it seems like buying expanded metal to make the shelves is pretty expensive too.













wire shelf.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 5, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2014)

Expanded metal needs a frame or it will collapse...  The shelf in the pic can be purchased as a NSF product... 
Why aren't you planning on using the entire shelf system in the smoker..  Easily removed to wash etc....


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 6, 2014)

That's what I mean the expanded metal and angle iron is expensive. And I am planning to put shelves in the entire smoker, bit I ain't yet decided on what to use. I'm going for cheap and durable. What do you mean by NSF?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.nsf.org/consumer-resources/what-is-nsf-certification/


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 7, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Why aren't you planning on using the entire shelf system in the smoker..  Easily removed to wash etc....



What do you mean by this? I misunderstood you I do believe.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2014)

The shelf you pictured comes with legs...   set up the shelf and legs in the smoker.....


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 8, 2014)

I think I finally decided what I will use for meat racks. I am going to use pallet rack decking. Sturdy, semi light, already built, and best of all CHEAP!


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 9, 2014)

These are only $4 a piece from someone on Craigslist. These will do just fine for holding pans of meat in the smoker.













pallet decking.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 9, 2014


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 13, 2014)

20140111_134531.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 13, 2014


















20140111_134522.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 13, 2014





I got all the racks I'll need for this build. The only thing I lack now is sheet metal. I guess I'll have to go to scrap yards to get that.


----------



## truckerbob (Jan 15, 2014)

$4 each? That's a steal! I've got them in my smoker. I had to narrow mine down to fit, so some bracing was needed. I ground the paint off the top surface, and pitched them in a bonfire to "clean" them up, and have no complaints.


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah they were actually less than $4. I got 20 for $64 plus I have about six 14" x 36" pieces I will use for the grill for free.


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 22, 2014)

I made some progress this weekend. I was able to get the pipes cut off one side of the trailer and started putting sheet metal on to fill the gap. I will post pictures once more progress has been made.


----------



## truckerbob (Jan 24, 2014)

Angle iron is expensive, but on my last build, I used bed frames.  It's amazing how many people have them laying around, and just want to give them away.  Not thick enough to use in the firebox, but heavy enough to use in a cooking chamber!


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 25, 2014)

I was able to move the trailer inside this weekend and get more accomplished. I got both sides mostly sealed with new metal and a tore out the wood floor and put in a new metal floor.













20140125_202852.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 25, 2014


















20140124_193608.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 25, 2014


















20140125_202902.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 25, 2014


----------



## shrekastac (Jan 26, 2014)

Did you make sure to wash the old manure out or is that the secret ingredient? Lol just kidding this looks like a fun build...I envy your garage space.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2014)

Good point Shrek......   Aces.... Check to see if you can get that cattle trailer certified for food prep for human consumption.....

I'm leaning probably not....  no way to clean the cracks and crevices from years of contamination....   Did you see the Food Service note in food safety I posted recently on how near impossible it is to clean up a food surface that has been neglected for a short period of time...  

Not trying to rain on your parade....  just "maybe" save  you some time and money.....   


Edit to have the correct link to the safety issue

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2014/...mely-resistant-to-disinfectants/#.UuU5cenTk0N

One excerpt from the link

To help put the issue of biofilms into context, the study referenced two outbreaks of the Agona serotype of Salmonella where the pathogen remained in the food processing facility for 10 years “despite intensive cleaning and decommissioning of contaminated equipment.”


----------



## shrekastac (Jan 26, 2014)

Would think with enough bleach and heat could cure anything ;) Hope everything works out for ya. The certification might be a good thing to have if you can get it to have with the trailer so you can show whomever might eat out of it that some hippy liberal went over it with a fine tooth comb and couldn't find anything.


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 26, 2014)

I never thought anymore about getting it certified for human consumption. I will have to research what is necessary for a smoker. All the bbq restaurants I see seem to have normal looking smokers. I will look into it. Thanks for the heads up Dave.

Shrek, I'm with you. I just figured a pressure washing with bleach water and an hour or two of 400-500°F heat/smoke would "sanitize" it.


----------



## shrekastac (Jan 27, 2014)

Yea do you plan selling product or more for personal use? From a personal perspective I'd look at it and mistake the rust for you know what. Shouldn't be hard though.


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 28, 2014)

The plan is to use this for commercial use. I have a catering business and I am trying to get vending spots at festivals in this state. So I need this thing to be certified I reckon.


----------



## shrekastac (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea to be safe


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 29, 2014)

I need some suggestions on insulation for this smoker. 

Once I get the sides sealed and cut the doors in it, I am going to put .75" or 1" square tubing on the outside of the doors for reinforcement. Then I am going to rivet stainless steel to the outside of the square tubing. This will give me a gap between the inside wall and the stainless wall the width of the square tubing. 

I would like to put insulation in this gap to keep it as efficient as possible, plus this would be safer in a commercial environment like I plan to use it for.

Any ideas for good insulation for this?


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello hello hello.... Is there any body out there... (Pink Floyd song)

But seriously, are there any suggestions for the insulation?


----------



## shrekastac (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not sure what its called or where to get it but look into the loose insulation they spray in attics. If you live near a beach you could use sand but you are talking about adding some serious weight. Could mix it with perelite to lighten it up. Could also use dirt. All good insulators but weight/cost are big factors.


----------



## britcan4 (Feb 1, 2014)

Use rock wool will with stand the heat as it is made from minerals not glass or old jeans


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2014)

interesting.....  Could be different where you live...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ents-requiring-your-smoker-to-be-nsf-approved


----------



## smokin-aces (Feb 2, 2014)

I made some more progress this weekend. It doesn't look like much, but there was A LOT of welding involved. 

I put angle iron on the floor to seal the gap between the floor and wall. Also, I was able to finish putting metal on the sides. Maybe next weekend I can start cutting the doors..

I sat a couple sheets of stainless up there to imagine what it will look like when I'm done with it. One the stainless is polished I think she'll look just fine :)













IMG_9452.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Feb 2, 2014


















20140201_210904.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Feb 2, 2014


















IMG953894.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Feb 2, 2014


----------



## smokin-aces (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> interesting.....  Could be different where you live...
> 
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ents-requiring-your-smoker-to-be-nsf-approved




Dave,

I have a question you may or may not know the answer to. If the meat I cook never touches the metal rack, do I need stainless steel racks? 

Everything I smoke is always in an aluminum pan until I take it off the smoker.

I agree with getting it approved, but I keep seeing guys talk about stainless meat racks. Do they sit the meat directly on the racks?


----------



## shrekastac (Feb 2, 2014)

My 2 cents: Just be careful as temps that get too high could cause paint and other metals to release chemicals, fumes, etc. While they aren't touching the meat the fumes are just as nasty. I'm not a metallurgist so I googled it. Galvanized and zinc coating as an example in regards to welding all reference extreme caution and ventilation required. Again not an expert but would keep that away from my CC. When in doubt though I'd just look up the MSDS sheet for whatever material you are inquiring about.


----------



## shrekastac (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry was half asleep when I wrote that, also you might want to look into making wooden dowels routed from 2x2's and place the pans on that.


----------



## ndhunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Roxul is a mineral rock wool. Any mineral wool should work great I e been told. It'll be about 45 dollars a batt. The stuff I found is 20 and it's identical to roxul.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 2, 2014)

Dave,

I have a question you may or may not know the answer to. If the meat I cook never touches the metal rack,* do I need stainless steel racks?* 

No...   restaurants use cast iron, aluminum, mild steel....  can't imagine a regulation demanding SS.......


I agree with getting it approved, but I keep seeing guys talk about stainless meat racks. Do they sit the meat directly on the racks?[/quote]


I would check with the local health department BEFORE you do any additional work and spend any more money.....   Cooking food in a steel box that was a manure collection box doesn't make sense to me...  I know I wouldn't buy any food from it....   There is bacteria living in all the nooks and crannies...


----------



## smokin-aces (Feb 10, 2014)

I didn't make too much progress this weekend. I did get all the tubing and steel rod to build the door frames and make the meat rack rigging. 

I plan to wash the inside with muriatic acid before going too much further.


----------



## ribwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

These aren't a bad ideal either, fairly heavy gauge steel.....good thing is they are already seasoned!













image.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Feb 12, 2014


----------



## smokin-aces (Mar 24, 2014)

Despite the somewhat negative feedback regarding this smoker build, I decided to continue on with it. This weekend there was great progress made. We were able to cut the first door out. After seeing how huge of a hole there is when the door is opened, we decided it would be best to cut the door in half so maybe less heat would be lost when opening the door. See pictures below. 













Smoker door.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Mar 24, 2014


















smoker door open.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Mar 24, 2014


















smoker door half.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Mar 24, 2014


----------

